# Espresso Crema



## Method (Mar 28, 2019)

Hey

Please bear in mind this is only my 4th post, Im very new to brewing coffee and Im learning as much as I can as fast as I can.

I have a Sage DTP and a Sage Dose Control Pro grinder. Ive owned them about 4 days.

First attempts were using pre-ground 'espresso' coffee into the portafilter (approx 17g) and it pulled fast (even by my untrained eye), tasted bitter and even in a latte it was still bitter. But it had quite a nice crema.

Now Im learning to dial in my DTP using grind. I bought some medium roast, something or other beans from Sainsbury's fpr the purpose of experimentation.

I started at a grind size of 20 and a dose of 18g in shooting for 36g out over 30 seconds. Now, this was never going to happen, and I was around 17 seconds, but I needed to start somewhere. Pulled fast, tasted bitter and like earth and no crema.

By the time i got to grind size 5, I was down to 17g in the portafilter (or I was getting indentations from the shower), and 36g out over about 27 seconds. Taste was starting to be 'nicer' - but i had never drank neat espresso before so it was blowing my head off with how intense it tasted. Still little or no crema.

Now Im at size 3, pulling 35g from 17g / 18g in and over 30s. Makes a lovely latte (and by latte i mean espresso + milk and not the latte's you probably enjoy). But still no crema of note to report.

So whilst I create hilariously bad latte art (i really have no idea how to pour but I actually think Im getting good textured milk after 4 days practicing) - should I be worried why I have no real crema?

Help?

Many thanks

Methy


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

I recommend you buy some freshly roasted beans rather than the supermarket beans. Should improve the Crema. Lots to choose from as noted on the forum but Rave or Coffee Compass are a good place to start.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Not all beans will produce good crema & as you've found out, it can be almost impossible with supermarket beans that have been sitting on a shelf for who knows how long. If you must get beans from a supermarket, try to get ones with a recent roasted on date. I think Sainsbury's sell Union beans now which have it.


----------



## Method (Mar 28, 2019)

I do have some proper beans on the way









I bought 1kg of Colimbia Kaizen Naturel from JollyBeanRoastery 9n Thursday ast week. I think they are being roasted today...so should get me on Wed.

Hence me messing with a bag of 'dial in' beans from the supermarket.

Interesting that supermarket beans dont make much in the way of crema. I'll report back on the fresh ones later!

Methy


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Remember your new beans will need to rest a while. Depending on how dark they are, it might be 3 to 10 says. If you use them meanwhile, they will be lively and difficult to dial in, but should have oodles of crema! Not everyone is convinced on the importance of cremates as being an indication of anything. Make a shot and then take a teaspoon full of cream. it is often bitter and people when drinking espresso, stir it in


----------



## Method (Mar 28, 2019)

When I see these vids of people doing 30 second pulls on a bottomless portafilter and getting this luxurious crema coffee mix happening after 3 seconds....the green eyed monster came to visit.

I suspect I need to go to a barista and say 'make me your nicest tasting espresso shot', drink it and then at least have that as a benchmark.

Right now, I'm not much enjoying espresso shots!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Method said:


> When I see these vids of people doing 30 second pulls on a bottomless portafilter and getting this luxurious crema coffee mix happening after 3 seconds....the green eyed monster came to visit.
> 
> I suspect I need to go to a barista and say 'make me your nicest tasting espresso shot', drink it and then at least have that as a benchmark.
> 
> Right now, I'm not much enjoying espresso shots!


Because they taste bad ( lack of crema ) or look bad or both ..


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Method said:


> When I see these vids of people doing 30 second pulls on a bottomless portafilter and getting this luxurious crema coffee mix happening after 3 seconds....the green eyed monster came to visit.
> 
> I suspect I need to go to a barista and say 'make me your nicest tasting espresso shot', drink it and then at least have that as a benchmark.
> 
> Right now, I'm not much enjoying espresso shots!


Not all baristas are equal. Someone could probably recommend somewhere to try something decent near you if that's what you want to do.

And maybe you just don't like the taste of espresso. Few (? Who knows) folk like it 'neat' and if it's a poor shot (poor quality beans, prep etc) then it will taste vile.

Don't panic though! You just need guidance and to get some experience


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

If you are buying from supermarkets best beans to try for espresso are Lavazza Rosa, or Super Crema. They both produced lovely golden crema and full bodied espresso shots with nice chocolate taste. One of my favourite beans, and they are fresher than many "freshly roasted " beans.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Tonino said:


> If you are buying from supermarkets best beans to try for espresso are Lavazza Rosa, or Super Crema. They both produced lovely golden crema and full bodied espresso shots with nice chocolate taste. One of my favourite beans, and they are fresher than many "freshly roasted " beans.


Where are you getting your freshly roaster beans from that they are not as fresh as lavazza


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Tonino said:


> If you are buying from supermarkets best beans to try for espresso are Lavazza Rosa, or Super Crema. They both produced lovely golden crema and full bodied espresso shots with nice chocolate taste. One of my favourite beans, and they are fresher than many "freshly roasted " beans.


What are the basis of your statement with regards to freshness? Could you be more specific?


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

With respect to all, just personal opinion. Rave coffee for example was the worst beans I ever tried. Despite been labelled as roasted few days ago, and I waited another few days I had never manage to get drinkable espresso, where lavazza Rosa bought from local Tesco always make a great cup. I know many don't like lavazza , maybe there is a reason but , lavazza has more than 100 years of experience doing coffee beans, they have technology and know how better than anyone else in the business, so they know how to preserve the beans so once you open the pack it's pretty much like from your local roaster., and that is my point, anything else it's down to personal taste. No argument, just sharing my thoughts, you guys have a lot more experience than me.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Tonino said:


> With respect to all, just personal opinion. Rave coffee for example was the worst beans I ever tried. Despite been labelled as roasted few days ago, and I waited another few days I had never manage to get drinkable espresso, where lavazza Rosa bought from local Tesco always make a great cup. I know many don't like lavazza , maybe there is a reason but , lavazza has more than 100 years of experience doing coffee beans, they have technology and know how better than anyone else in the business, so they know how to preserve the beans so once you open the pack it's pretty much like from your local roaster., and that is my point, anything else it's down to personal taste. No argument, just sharing my thoughts, you guys have a lot more experience than me.


But you suad fresher....

You may not like rave but or have a preference for lavazza but it doesn't make lavazza fresher..

More Crema doesn't mean fresher if that was point you were making.

Most roasters have technology of some kind

But like you said its personal preference.

Your preference is lavazza, your preference isn't rave, doesn't make rave less fresh than its roast date though.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Tonino,

I get that. Taste is subjective and I respect that. Now, saying Lavazza is fresher than freshly roasted coffee, whether from Rave or not, regardless of how well are roasted, is an assumption without basis and therefore likely to be a lie. If, however, there was a roast date on a Lavazza bag and that was within 5 days of the roast date, I would respect that.

Now, I don't think anyone here would have said anything if you had said that Lavazza, in your opinion and to your taste, tastes better than freshly roasted coffee from Rave or elsewhere.

In my opinion, I'd rather buy a bag of coffee from Rave that's a month or two old rather than a bag of Lavazza roasted a week ago.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Tonino said:


> With respect to all, just personal opinion. Rave coffee for example was the worst beans I ever tried. Despite been labelled as roasted few days ago, and I waited another few days I had never manage to get drinkable espresso, where lavazza Rosa bought from local Tesco always make a great cup. I know many don't like lavazza , maybe there is a reason but , lavazza has more than 100 years of experience doing coffee beans, they have technology and know how better than anyone else in the business, so they know how to preserve the beans so once you open the pack it's pretty much like from your local roaster., and that is my point, anything else it's down to personal taste. No argument, just sharing my thoughts, you guys have a lot more experience than me.


You must have pretty crap taste buds or just a lust for cheap beans, either way it seems really strange that you could not get decent coffee from rave, which means we're yoy using?


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

Method said:


> When I see these vids of people doing 30 second pulls on a bottomless portafilter and getting this luxurious crema coffee mix happening after 3 seconds....the green eyed monster came to visit.
> 
> I suspect I need to go to a barista and say 'make me your nicest tasting espresso shot', drink it and then at least have that as a benchmark.
> 
> Right now, I'm not much enjoying espresso shots!


If you feel like an afternoon trek, I'd be happy to host for a coffee and a quick intro. My gear is not DTP/Sage grinder, but I can still show you the basics to be aware of.

You have a couple of good roasters (Horsham, Coffee Compass) within a reasonable trek, so perhaps some opportunities there too. I'm up in Surrey - another member on the forum here gave me a similar intro which helped me plenty. I'm no by means an expert, but happy to share what I've learned.


----------



## Gigizverka (Apr 30, 2019)

I do my coffee witha moka pot and when I switched to 70:30 arabica robusta it was other level


----------

